# Missouri Medical Marijuana



## Bodyne (Jan 25, 2019)

Tab in the appropriate section, please. thanks in advance.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 2, 2019)

bumped for posterity


----------



## sunni (Jul 5, 2019)

Yes I’ve asked the owner  not sure if and when


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jul 5, 2019)

Hmmm.....maybe if it was a "Missouri Medical Marijuana and POLITICS" thread?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 9, 2019)

Yea, they are not gonna do nothing extra around here, lmfao. Must be too hard to start a sticky for the thread, I told sunni to disregard, the thread would work also. OK killin it, they don't have one either, etc. so I am not surprised. They seem a lil picky on who they do things for, etc, or so it seems. Im gettin that not many techies run the place, lol


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 9, 2019)

prolly go ahead and delete this site request please thanks if not to busy


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 23, 2019)

Take it easy, Man! We would add the forum if we had that ability. We don't.

The site owner is the only one who can add a new forum, so we have to wait for him.


----------



## sunni (Jul 24, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Take it easy, Man! We would add the forum if we had that ability. We don't.
> 
> The site owner is the only one who can add a new forum, so we have to wait for him.


no no its much easier to lay blame and get upset when we said "ive asked the owner not sure if and when"


----------

